
MailBug lets you send email without a “computer”, and it's still running - jonmb
https://mailbug.com/
======
jonmb
A friend mentioned this to me the other day and I think it's a cool piece of
Internet history. It's still operational and I wonder how many people are
using it. The fee is $15.95 per month. It has an associated YouTube channel
from a few years ago:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrF0GuFv5Rgc2M8llAeMdEg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrF0GuFv5Rgc2M8llAeMdEg)

